# Please give a warm welcome to



## tangleknot (Oct 8, 2001)

1wildchild as our new moderator in the women's forum!:woohoo1:

Barb is a wonderful gal that loves the outdoors in so many aspects. She always offers encouragement to other women that show an interest in the outdoors. I think she will be an outstanding addition to our moderating crew!

I will continue to participate as much as I can but my time will be very limited at times due to our family life(4 boys that are very busy with school, sports, and constant feeding intervals, lol), and our restaurant that opened Feb 1 of 2007.

WELCOME BARB!


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

Congrats Barb. :coolgleam
I always enjoy reading your posts. Nice to see the ladies on the water and in the woods.


----------



## wyldkat49766 (Apr 21, 2007)

I thought I was seeing something different when I saw her name in the mod area. congrats. Now can we do something about michigander??? lol


----------



## autumnlovr (Jul 21, 2003)

Welcome Wildchild Barb. Glad you'll be around making sure the guys behave. After all, the women here don't really need moderation.
And Sarah....I'm just about due for a pie. Are you making peach yet?


----------



## Slick fishing (Sep 25, 2002)

Congrats Barb and tangleknot where is your new resturant located at ? Cya Slick


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

Slick fishing said:


> Congrats Barb and tangleknot where is your new resturant located at ? Cya Slick


Brent,
It's called "The Crazy Loon" and it's on VanDyke just south of 31 Mile Rd. in Romeo. If you're ever in the area you've got to stop in and try it. I've been in there at least a half dozen times since they opened and I haven't been disapointed yet. Great food and awesome pies!

Congrats Barb.

John


----------



## fishfanatic (Feb 18, 2007)

Congratulations Barb!


----------



## Slick fishing (Sep 25, 2002)

jpollman said:


> Brent,
> It's called "The Crazy Loon" and it's on VanDyke just south of 31 Mile Rd. in Romeo. If you're ever in the area you've got to stop in and try it. I've been in there at least a half dozen times since they opened and I haven't been disapointed yet. Great food and awesome pies!
> 
> Congrats Barb.
> ...



The wife and I are always looking for a new place to eat may have to try it this weekend, thanks John.. Cya Slick


----------



## 1wildchild (Apr 14, 2003)

wyldkat49766 said:


> I thought I was seeing something different when I saw her name in the mod area. congrats. Now can we do something about michigander??? lol


Thanks for the welcome everyone. And yes, I will be watching you Michigander :lol:


----------



## Michigander1 (Apr 5, 2006)

1st off Congrats Wildchild .Your no different then any other woman.Most like to keep an eye on me:mischeif:,Mich


----------



## RIVER LADY (Jun 13, 2005)

1wildchild said:


> Thanks for the welcome everyone. And yes, I will be watching you Michigander :lol:


 
Well well well, how much did that cost ya? :lol::lol: We can't leave you alone fishing, they expect you to moderate? :lol:

Big Congrats Barb. 

Seeing how you will be so busy moderating. I will be more than happy to help you out with Mich. You have to be careful how you handle him. With his twisted mind, he can turn a slap upside the back of the head into a love tap on his rear end. He's demented you know.:lol:


----------



## Huntinggirl (Aug 3, 2006)

wyldkat49766 said:


> I thought I was seeing something different when I saw her name in the mod area. congrats. Now can we do something about michigander??? lol


 
Congrats BARB , I too would like to know if there is anything that we can do about Michigander.......


----------



## SPITFIRE (Feb 10, 2005)

congrates wildchild


----------



## ERnurse (Jan 22, 2004)

Congrats Barb, dont get too busy that we cant hit the woods for a few grouse this fall


----------



## WALLEYEvision (Dec 5, 2003)

Congrats Barb!!! I just noticed your "new title" while reading one of your posts in another thread. 

After a little seaching, I ended up here. :lol:


----------



## tangleknot (Oct 8, 2001)

Thanks for all of the kind words and well wishes in my new venture. Here's a link to our cafe that covers the menu, hours, location, etc. Stop in and say Hi. 

www.crazyloonromeo.com

autumnlovr....yes!!!! We have peach pies. Lots of them in prep for the INFAMOUS Romeo peach festival. In fact, I have one on hold for you. Pheasant=peach pie, lol!


----------



## soggybtmboys (Feb 24, 2007)

Congrats on your new undertaking!!!!! 

Best Wishes

SBB


----------



## tangleknot (Oct 8, 2001)

Thanks!


----------



## autumnlovr (Jul 21, 2003)

tangleknot said:


> autumnlovr....yes!!!! We have peach pies. Lots of them in prep for the INFAMOUS Romeo peach festival. In fact, I have one on hold for you. Pheasant=peach pie, lol!


Sarah....don't hold one for me yet...I'm up north right now. I'll be back thursday or friday. I'll try to make it in before the festival starts but don't reserve one if you've got a paying customer in front of you!
Talk to ya soon.


----------



## muckamucksgirl (Jul 25, 2007)

congrats and good luck. hopefully you are not too crazy busy


----------

